# Lucky Dads!



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I went out this afternoon to grab some meat for dinner and it seemed like half of the neighborhood dads were out cutting their grass. I thinks that's the last thing my wife wants me to do today :lol:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> I went out this afternoon to grab some meat for dinner and it seemed like half of the neighborhood dads were out cutting their grass. I thinks that's the last thing my wife wants me to do today :lol:


Lol I definitely mowed on Saturday because I knew my wife wasn't going to be happy if I cut on Mother's day.


----------

